
The viral selfie app ImageNet Roulette – fun until it called me a racist slur - davidgerard
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/sep/17/imagenet-roulette-asian-racist-slur-selfie
======
reportgunner
Imagine accidentaly bullying yourself with AI.

